# [SOLVED] IBM Thinkpad R50e Video Driver



## AsilAdnan (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, 
I need help on, How to get video controller driver for IBM Thinkpad R50e..I am using Windows 7.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R50e Video Driver*

Hi and welcome to TSF try here Drivers and software - ThinkPad R50e


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R50e Video Driver*

Get the xp service pack 2 driver 1ud156ww.exe fromLenovo.
Lenovo Support - Download Drivers and Software (US)
You will need the Universal Extractor 1.6.1 installer from here.
Universal Extractor | LegRoom.net
Install the extractor, make a new folder, right click one the video file you downloaded and extract the files to your new folder.
Boot to safe mode, Go to device manager, update your standard graphics controller manually (specify a location) to your windows 2000 folder in the folder you made. After it installs, right click on your 855GM graphics and click scan for hardware changes. reboot to safemode and select Disable Driver Signature Enforcement, hit enter.
Have never seen this driver install with troubleshoot compatibility in Win 7.


----------



## AsilAdnan (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R50e Video Driver*

I already solved the problem by installing Windows XP...And hearty thanks for your help....


----------



## AsilAdnan (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R50e Video Driver*

Thanks dude..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it


----------

